# Automator et iTunes 10



## Clarusad (2 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Savez-vous où sont passées les actions Automator concernant le nouvel iTunes 10, telles-que :
- Importer des fichiers audio ;
- Ajouter des morceaux à la liste de lecture ;
- Définir les informations des morceaux iTunes ;
- ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> Salut,
> Savez-vous où sont passées les actions Automator concernant le nouvel iTunes 10,


Ils sont toujours à la même place */System/Library/Automator/*

Mais c'est un problème d'identification de la version requise (par rapport à la version "*10*" du nouvel iTunes) qui fait que les actions ne sont pas affichées dans Automator.

*Solutions* :
il suffit de modifier la version requise dans le fichier  "*Info.plist*" de chaque action Itunes 
<string>10<\string> au lieu de  <string>4.6<\string> dans la propriété "AMRequiredResources"

Voici un exemple du contenu du fichier corrigé

```
<key>AMRequiredResources</key>
	<array>
		<dict>
			<key>Display Name</key>
			<string>iTunes</string>
			<key>Resource</key>
			<string>com.apple.iTunes</string>
			<key>Type</key>
			<string>application</string>
			<key>Version</key>
			<string>10</string>
		</dict>
	</array>
```


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2010)

Marche pas ton truc. 

D'ailleurs, les éléments présents ont bien aussi d'indiqué 4.6 pour AMRequiredResources

Une nouvelle fois, Apple détruit Automator. 

Avant iTunes 10 :






Après iTunes 10 :





Les ingénieurs de Cupertino sont une bande d'abrutis. Et le plus abruti de tous ces abrutis reste leur patron. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h26 ----------

Il semblerait qu'ils soient maintenant informés de la chose :
http://www.macworld.com/article/153881/2010/09/itunes10_automatorbug.html

Je le dis depuis longtemps : le fameux développeur malintentionné des avertissements de sécurité travaille à plein temps pour Cupertino. 

Mac OS X est un système tellement intégré qu'Apple génère ses propres malwares.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Marche pas ton truc.
> 
> D'ailleurs, les éléments présents ont bien aussi d'indiqué 4.6 pour AMRequiredResources


OK, je vais vous donner les autres détails pour *Leopard* :

Quitter Automator.

Supprimer ces fichiers :
~/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Automator/Library Data
 ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.Automator.ActionCache.plist
 ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.Automator/Cache.db
*~* : c'est votre dossier maison

Relancer Automator.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ces précisions.

Bon. J'ai fini et ça semble fonctionner (au moins c'est revenu).

J'ai procédé un peu différemment :

 j'ai utilisé *Property List Editor* pour modifier les fichiers Info.plist (c'est plus propre et les droits sont respectés).

Pour cela, je l'ai d'abord lancé avec le Terminal via sudo pour avoir les droits root (nécessaires pour travailler dans /System).


```
sudo /Developer/Applications/Utilities/Property\ List\ Editor.app/Contents/MacOS/Property\ List\ Editor
```

 j'ai indiqué 10.0 au lieu de 10

Avis aux amateurs.

Cupertino, je ne te dis pas merci.


----------



## Clarusad (3 Septembre 2010)

Moi je l'ai fait avec du sudo nano
Ça fonctionne à nouveau  merci bien.

Mais c'est vrai que c'est pas très sérieux tout ça...


----------

